# Chest



## Popeye (Jun 30, 2013)

Soooooo....I just figured I'd share this.....my chest....especially my upper chest has never looked so good!!!!!!! I have been doing incline reverse grip bench press. Not only is it blowing my fucking upper chest up....its increasing my bench.

Try it!!!!!!     It can be done safely....I do it at home..alone....Im not saying no thumbs either!

Try it and let me know in 4-6weeks....shit will be amazing.......I promise!


----------



## JM750 (Jun 30, 2013)

I am going to throw this into my routine. I dont do a lot of flat bench cause of a bad shoulder, so this will be nice to switch up to for a while.


----------



## bronco (Jun 30, 2013)

Chest is most deffinately my weakness, goin to try it out


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 30, 2013)

I find it awkward initially lifting the bar of the bench. But you're right, a study measuring muscle contractions showed that using a reverse grip 'stresses' the chest muscles more.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 30, 2013)

Bros my buddy taught me this. 

Get on an incline bench grab some dumbells and position yourself as if you where going to do seated curls. Only difference is you keep your arms relatively straight and you bring the dumbells up palms facing the ceiling using you upper chest and shoulder.
Keep the tension on the chest.

Great way to switch up your upper chest workouts.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 30, 2013)

BTW....when doing this, the movement is much lower than ...say....flat bench. Bring the bar down to about the top of your abs/very bottom of your pecs. I press up to the same spot as normal bench though.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. My wrist has been bothering me for months (bending backwards) and this might help. Did you start with your normal weight or something lighter?


----------



## Popeye (Jun 30, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> Thanks for the tip. My wrist has been bothering me for months (bending backwards) and this might help. Did you start with your normal weight or something lighter?



No...go with something a lot lighter when first trying it. It  can be awkward getting it up at first, I'm used to it now but about 40 lbs diff from flat bench max. I press it up against the bench and then pivot out.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 30, 2013)

Popeye said:


> No...go with something a lot lighter when first trying it. It  can be awkward getting it up at first, I'm used to it now but about 40 lbs diff from flat bench max. *I press it up against the bench and then pivot out.*


*press it up until my arms are straight and then pivot out*.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2013)

Popeye said:


> BTW....when doing this, the movement is much lower than ...say....flat bench. Bring the bar down to about the top of your abs/very bottom of your pecs. I press up to the same spot as normal bench though.



Its funny that when I do.. say... flat bench, that is exactly where I bring the bar.

This movement scares the shit out of me. I can just see the bar coming right at my face.  It is effective though. I've done it with just 135 before.  Wasn't worth it to me as I never had problems developing my upper pec.  Bottom, now that is a problem for me.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 30, 2013)

lol....youre such a prick!....do you really bring the bar down to your abs on flat bench?......weird.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2013)

Popeye said:


> lol....youre such a prick!....do you really bring the bar down to your abs on flat bench?......weird.



Metal Militia mother fucker!!!!!!!


----------



## Popeye (Jun 30, 2013)

Popeye said:


> lol....youre such a prick!....do you really bring the bar down to your *upper blubber of gut* on flat bench?......weird.



Wait.....wtf am I saying....if you are a PL...the motion goes to your upper blubber of gut.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Wait.....wtf am I saying....if you are a PL...the motion goes to your upper blubber of gut.



That too. Bottom of sternum really though.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 30, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Metal Militia mother fucker!!!!!!!



HOOOOOO RA!!!!!!!!! (sparta voice)


----------



## oldschool67 (Jul 2, 2013)

wow, a suicide grip with no spotter?? you da man bro!


----------



## oldschool67 (Jul 2, 2013)

sounds like a nice change up though!! 30 years and never heard of the move!


----------



## hoodlum (Jul 3, 2013)

Been meaning to try this for awhile, think ill give it a go this Friday thanks for the reminder.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 3, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Soooooo....I just figured I'd share this.....my chest....especially my upper chest has never looked so good!!!!!!! I have been doing incline reverse grip bench press. Not only is it blowing my fucking upper chest up....its increasing my bench.
> 
> Try it!!!!!!     It can be done safely....I do it at home..alone....Im not saying no thumbs either!
> 
> Try it and let me know in 4-6weeks....shit will be amazing.......I promise!



Chest today - gonna try this out. 

Cheers!


----------



## R1rider (Jul 3, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Soooooo....I just figured I'd share this.....my chest....especially my upper chest has never looked so good!!!!!!! I have been doing incline reverse grip bench press. Not only is it blowing my fucking upper chest up....its increasing my bench.
> 
> Try it!!!!!!     It can be done safely....I do it at home..alone....Im not saying no thumbs either!
> 
> Try it and let me know in 4-6weeks....shit will be amazing.......I promise!



Tried this today Popeye. It was at the end of my chest workout, i felt my pecs inflate its killer


----------



## italian1 (Jul 3, 2013)

I tried it also. Super awkward at first. But after a couple of sets got into a good rhythm. Crazy pump. Chest is still spasming hr later. Love it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 4, 2013)

italian1 said:


> I tried it also. Super awkward at first. But after a couple of sets got into a good rhythm. Crazy pump. Chest is still spasming hr later. Love it.



Same experience. Worked it into my GVT and by the 4th or 5th set I'd nailed the form and got an insane pump.


----------



## 502 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yea reverse grips are def where it's at. if you're worried about needing a spotter, use a smith machine. makes it a little more awkward but can be done, I've done it.


----------



## powermaster (Jul 6, 2013)

there is a guy at the gym that uses this very technique. I thought it was very strange when i first seen it but now my son and i both use this and have seen some  improvement and soreness in areas never felt before allthough we havent doing it but a couple weeks now so we will see how it goes.


----------



## petesmith78 (Jul 10, 2013)

Chest day tomorrow. Certainly will give this a try.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jul 10, 2013)

two thumbs up for this exercise...chest really responds


----------



## PFM (Jul 10, 2013)

I got my inner lower and outer pecs pretty sore but nothing up top. It's not a movement I felt comfortable with anyway.


----------



## syph (Aug 5, 2013)

Chest day tomorrow. Definitely gonna work this in. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 6, 2013)

pops breast workout


----------

